# BBQ Central Banner



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

For those of you who go to competitons, here is a banner that I made up in MS publisher.  Please print it out and get some group photo's.

Download bbqcentralbanner.pub





Or email me and I will send it to you.  billthegrillguy@msn.com


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill, send me the file.  You "linked" site is blocked at work.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill, send me the file.  You "linked" site is blocked at work.



You've got mail.


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn... that was quick, thanks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2007)

cool looking thang!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 18, 2007)

Could you e-mail it to me too?
roosterq at comcast dot net


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> Could you e-mail it to me too?
> roosterq at comcast dot net



You've got mail.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you show it in another program?  I can't see it!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Can you show it in another program?  I can't see it!!



Get the programm, Mr "all my wife's money goes towards my studio".  LOL


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Can you show it in another program?  I can't see it!!



Greg, you mean you cant see the picture or cant down load the banner?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I can't open a .PUB file either



Not sure why but I had the same problem when I checked it.  Send me an email and I will send it to you.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2stuf4qz][quote="Burnt Food Dude":2stuf4qz]I can't open a .PUB file either



Not sure why but I had the same problem when I checked it.  Send me an email and I will send it to you.[/quote:2stuf4qz]

I don't have MS Publisher[/quote:2stuf4qz]

I have it in MS word as well.  Drop me an email.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Stupid roll printer crapped out on me....
No banner at SOTB because service peps won't be here before I'm gone.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 19, 2007)

I have Publisher and it won't open the file. Says it is a diffrent version?


----------

